# orange apple snail



## bling (Mar 19, 2007)

hi about 4 weeks ago i got my daughter an orange apple snail for her fish tank ,was giving potatoe like they said in the shop and the alge food they tell you ,but it died at the weekend ,can anyone tell me if i did anything wrong ?daughter wants another ,but i dont know 
thanks :crazy:


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

how long did you leave the potato in for? it may have polluted the water, do you have any snail eaters like clown loaches?


----------



## bling (Mar 19, 2007)

hi no just 3 gold fish ,left in for 2 days then took out


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

when i feed my clowns and plecs with cucumber I only leave it in 12 hours max as I lost a gold nugget plec before as the guy in the shop told me to put it in but didnt say how long, expensive mistake!

are the snails coldwater or tropical?


----------



## bling (Mar 19, 2007)

hi cold water snail ,and the potatoe a lot smaller when took back out


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

could be your water chemistry then, might be worth getting it tested before getting any more, they may not be as hardy as your goldfish.


----------



## bling (Mar 19, 2007)

ok thanks for your help


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

they need a pH of 7, too.


----------

